# Going rate for arena use?



## MHFoundation Quarters

I've never rented out my arenas but have someone who is wanting to rent usage of them & some equipment. I'm considering it as we've known them for years. He & his wife are retired and have moved to our area but don't really have the room to do any training type riding. Looking for an idea of what to charge. Here's what I have & the things in them he would be wanting to use. 

I have 2 arenas. My indoor is 100 x 200 (closer to 170 as we have foaling stalls & implement storage on one end.) It is fully insulated & well lit w/overhead sprinkler. It isn't heated but stays warm enough I ride comfortably all winter. 

The outdoor is 150 x 300 w/nice sand footing. He would also like use of my barrels, poles & trail class equipment (show gate, mailbox, bridge, etc.) 

He wants to use the indoor 3 days a week & the outdoor at least once. Also might possibly want to use the little trails I have in our 20 acre woods behind our pastures. Those instances his wife would be riding as well. 

He is open to paying hourly as he goes but would prefer to pay monthly. The cost for me is minimal, electricity for lighting & fuel in the tractor to work the arena after using barrels or poles. He is willing to ride around my schedule so there wouldn't be any concern about cost of my time either. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ioconner

I'm not really sure about the going rate, but what came to my mind was letting him help you out around your barn in exchange for arena time. Maybe he could drag the arena after he uses it and help with feeding, mucking stalls, grooming, etc...

I don't know if that is something that you were looking for but just what I first thought of. If that isn't an option, I would charge ~$75-100/month. That averages out to about $5/day of usage.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

ioconner said:


> I'm not really sure about the going rate, but what came to my mind was letting him help you out around your barn in exchange for arena time. Maybe he could drag the arena after he uses it and help with feeding, mucking stalls, grooming, etc...
> 
> I don't know if that is something that you were looking for but just what I first thought of. If that isn't an option, I would charge ~$75-100/month. That averages out to about $5/day of usage.


I would LOVE for someone to want to work it off, but he's a fairly well off retired man. I doubt he'd want to do work. Darn it :-( 

$100/month sounds fair to me.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I've paid $40 for an arena fee, which most likely included the trailering in fee, as well as using the barn for tacking and untacking. _

_So about $20 an hour._

_You should be charging enough to cover the extra electricty costs, and the extra fuel costs, at least._


----------



## anndankev

Hmmm ... my crystal ball says trouble could be brewing in the 'willing to work around your schedule' area.

3 times a week for the indoor, plus outdoor, plus trails is a great deal of time. $100 seems way too low for that, esp. if it is exclusive use.

$100 for 1 time per week sounds more reasonable IMO. (I think i'm trendy for knowing what IMO means, but I am not clear on IMHO)


----------



## Delfina

A local indoor around here charges $10 for one rider, up to two horses and 4hrs maximum. You are responsible for the trailering and nothing but the indoor may be used and it's not "private" usage, whomever else pays $10 or boards there may also be riding at the same time. No monthly deals, just pay per use.

Not sure if that helps you. I live next door to a very nice Western barn with a HUGE Coverall indoor arena, I am planning on going and asking if they'll let me pay to trailer in this Winter (I board across town) and if they'd allow me to bring my trainer (since they are Western only and she's Dressage only) as she only has an outdoor arena. If they agree, I'll let you know what they are going to charge me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks everyone! 

I don't have boarders or anyone else that uses the arena. I ride anywhere from 4-8 hrs a day myself and have 1 or 2 lessons in there as well. I'd welcome another horse & rider as distraction for the youngsters I ride so it would really only have to be scheduled around lessons. He is retired & flexible so hopefully there wouldn't be much of a schedule conflict. 

Velvets - I can't imagine paying $40 to use someone's arena. Guess I've been spoiled having one my whole life. 

Delfina- that sounds reasonable. 

4 possibly 5 days a week, hr each @ $10/hr would be $200. (I'm not concerned about a trailering in charge or using my barn aisle to tack up) So I'm thinking $175/month (the $25 less for leeway if they don't ride the 5th day) Sound fair?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

anndankev said:


> Hmmm ... my crystal ball says trouble could be brewing in the 'willing to work around your schedule' area.
> 
> 3 times a week for the indoor, plus outdoor, plus trails is a great deal of time. $100 seems way too low for that, esp. if it is exclusive use.
> 
> $100 for 1 time per week sounds more reasonable IMO. (I think i'm trendy for knowing what IMO means, but I am not clear on IMHO)


I think my original post might have been confusing. He would only be using them an hour each time. I can't see $100 bucks to trailer in & ride for an hour. Riding the trails, I really don't care if they ride all day, no one uses them but me and the deer more so than me :wink:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

We charge a $10 per day haul in fee ontop of the stabling fee. If someone wants to come use the arena, its $10 per day per horse. You have to tie to your trailer (if its raining and we like you well let you use cross ties) and absolutely no stall access unless your paying the day or overnight stall usage fee.

Other barns I know charge $20 per day, per horse.

The $10 fee for 3 indoor rides 1 outdoor ride and 1 two horse trail ride a week works out to $60 a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks Anebel! I love the if we like you part. He might not even want to use my aisle to tie & tack as he'd be toting all of his tack out to the barn. 

I called the only other barn fairly close (would be 35 miles one way for him, I am about 4 miles away) who lets people trailer in and they charge $25/day. 

I think I have a general idea now, thank you all. I plan to ask what he thinks is fair & go from there. Who knows maybe he's thinking more than I am :lol:


----------



## wetrain17

In my area it ranges from $25-$40 per visit.


----------



## Iseul

You guys are all lucky. o.o
Last time I checked, the nearest indoor arena that I know of (a few I have no clue about) charges $40 per hour, per horse. But there's a $60 or $80 per hour fee if you're hosting a clinic or such.
Save, their arena is atleast 150x280 or so I would guess, without the panels they usually have up when they host shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I pay $10 a visit around mid Missouri.


----------



## Reiterin

I think $10 is "normal" for use of a [no frills] arena.

Though I'm not really sure, because anyone who hauls in to our barn are close friends of the barn owners, but I think it's $10/rider per day. (and they have to share the arena with the boarders)


----------

